# St Pauls Carnival - 6th July



## ska invita (Jun 13, 2013)

All on this year I think yeah? im going to try and and make the trip........
http://www.stpaulscarnival.co.uk/


----------



## ska invita (Jun 13, 2013)

what time do sounds play till? its later than in London I heard someone say once


----------



## astral (Jun 13, 2013)

2am I think.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 13, 2013)

astral said:


> 2am I think.


Thats great if so - if thats the case ill stay the night....


----------



## astral (Jun 13, 2013)

> Masquerade 12pm – 3pm | Green Stage 11am – 1am | Sound Systems – until 2am


----------



## ska invita (Jun 13, 2013)

Found this

There are 13 not 15 Official Soundsystems for St Pauls Carnival and they are...

XCALIBRE SOUND (ARGYLE RD.)
Ghetto Force Entertainment (BY INKERMAN PUB or JAMAICA INN.)
UNIQUE STAR (CAMPBELL ST.)
RAIDERS 32 (DENBIGH ST.)
KING KONG SOUND (WINKWORTH PLACE.)
ASITIS TV (TOP OF DAVEY ST.)
DADDY CRUKUS (BOTTOM OF DAVEY ST.)
NEGUS MELODY (WILLIAM ST.)
 
SOUL 2 SOLE (WILDER ST.)
INVASION SOUND (OUTSIDE DADS CABS)
LOVEWORKS (TOP OF BRIGHTON ST.)
UJIMA RADIO (PORTLAND SQ.)
TEAM LOVE(RED BULL STAGE)(ST PAULS PARK.)

Ras Malai Bait - anyone beyond Negus Melody I should head to?


----------



## BlackArab (Jun 14, 2013)

ska invita said:


> Found this
> 
> There are 13 not 15 Official Soundsystems for St Pauls Carnival and they are...
> 
> ...




ASITIS TV (TOP OF DAVEY ST.) Rare groove, Soul Classics etc for the old school funksters. In fact my first thought as soon as I saw who was posting was to recommend them to you. They've mean my carnival favourites for years. Might see you there.


----------



## BlackArab (Jun 14, 2013)

I shall be helping out with this which means an early start https://www.facebook.com/events/538052789585456/


----------



## BlackArab (Jun 14, 2013)

The party continues till 7am if you want to save yourself money on a hotel  https://www.facebook.com/events/450510891699963/


----------



## ska invita (Jun 14, 2013)

Nice one BA - just making arrangements now.  Good chance Im going to be on a solo mission so it would be nice to say hello at some point, but i know it can be near impossible in reality at these kind of things.

A bit more dubwise info - these look like unofficial hookups 

Supposedly Maasai Warrior are at the Malcolm X centre on City Road, and JAH TUBBYS & KING SIMEON SOUND will be playing on Argyle Road



BlackArab said:


> The party continues till 7am if you want to save yourself money on a hotel  https://www.facebook.com/events/450510891699963/



i am BROKE - ugggh, its going to be a threadbare summer, current plan is coach (£15 return) and i think i have a sofa with my name on - but this does look good - can you see where RANDALL is playing at? I cant find the listing for it.
TBH I should probably saunter towards that sofa in the early hours, but just in case...

The fact it runs till 2am is kind of mindblowing - every comparable event stops at 7pm in London


----------



## Riklet (Jun 14, 2013)

Looking forward to this, i'll be going as i'm back in the UK for July and got some mates to stay with in Bristol who are going.  Def got high expectations of the music and the rest..


----------



## BlackArab (Jun 14, 2013)

ska invita said:


> Nice one BA - just making arrangements now. Good chance Im going to be on a solo mission so it would be nice to say hello at some point, but i know it can be near impossible in reality at these kind of things.
> 
> A bit more dubwise info - these look like unofficial hookups
> 
> ...


 

Not sure who's playing where for the after-party's, I'm guessing it's vague so the crowd moves around rather than swamping one venue which can happen at such things. Never been to one funny enough as for me it's the dancing in the streets (to quote Martha!) aspect and by two these days I'm finished. Might be tempted by the Malcolm X to help their coffers but I'm looking at a very early start so not planning anything too late.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 14, 2013)

Yeah theres no chance i'll be in any worthy state at 2am - and 100 percent agree, its all about the streets


----------



## ska invita (Jun 19, 2013)

Supposedly Roni Size and Tippa Irie on the Main Stage - doubt ill be there for that but just saying...

Seriously thinking about the 4.30am coach return - only thing is worried i might get sick on the coach - also what to do between 2 and 4.30 - bearing in mind ill probably be on my own....


----------



## JTG (Jun 19, 2013)

I shall be there obv


----------



## nogojones (Jun 19, 2013)

Might be over there for it


----------



## Riklet (Jun 23, 2013)

hrmm, for music after 2am is it worth getting this 7 quid wristband thing from bristolticketshop? seems to cover all the venues involved in after party stuff...


----------



## ska invita (Jun 23, 2013)

i was wondering what it is on the door for one venue - ill probably only go to one spot - if its less than 7 then not...


----------



## JTG (Jun 23, 2013)

ska invita said:


> i was wondering what it is on the door for one venue - ill probably only go to one spot - if its less than 7 then not...


fucking loads probably. Carnival night is big


----------



## ska invita (Jun 29, 2013)

forecast is looking lovely - 27 degrees


----------



## Mister_Pi (Jun 30, 2013)

There will be a St Paul's Carnival pre-party from noon at Co Lab Bristol (http://www.bristolcolab.com/about-colab/) from 12 noon on the saturday, located in town just outside of Broadmead, free entry to all and the chance to see and buy local art/clothing


----------



## emnel (Jul 3, 2013)

I was going to get the  4:30 bus back to London, there should be something to do if there are after parties till and an after after party that i read about that goes on till 12noon on Sunday (bit excessive) but it should be a good night.


----------



## ska invita (Jul 4, 2013)

Worst of the week is behind us, starting to get hyped for Saturday....


----------



## klang (Jul 4, 2013)

ska invita said:


> Worst of the week is behind us, starting to get hyped for Saturday....


 
Have a good one, I'm sure you'll have fun


----------



## JTG (Jul 4, 2013)

This snot had better be gone by Saturday 

Can't wait, always the best Glasto recovery party


----------



## ska invita (Jul 4, 2013)

The forecast is perfection 
http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/2654675


----------



## Crispy (Jul 5, 2013)

You lucky bastards


----------



## JTG (Jul 5, 2013)

Glasto is occasionally dodge (not this year though!) but the sun always shines on St Pauls


----------



## ska invita (Jul 5, 2013)

Crispy said:


> You lucky bastards


the weather is looking good everywhere down south tbh. should be a great day though


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 5, 2013)

I have even been specially threaded for the occasion and might dig out my ' batty riders'


----------



## Callie (Jul 5, 2013)

Crispy said:


> You lucky bastards


seconded  im working august bank hol this year so no carnival for me *cries* have fun all!


----------



## Riklet (Jul 5, 2013)

will be there tomorrow, so PM me details if anyone's meeting up, fancies a drink or whatnot.


----------



## JTG (Jul 6, 2013)

MORNING Carnival people! Looking gorgeous out there already 

First off - donations. Carnival needs support to survive and they're asking for people to donate via text.
Text "CARN45 £1" to 70070 to donate £1.
Text "CARN45 £2" to 70070 to donate £2.
Text "CARN45 £3" to... etc etc

Can't rely on old Red Trousers to help out if it goes tits up, he's got enough on his plate promoting his own bars etc

Roni Size & Dynamite MC are on at 6pm on the Main Stage, Laid Blak & Tippa Irie at 9:45 and DJ Derek at midnight

I'm looking forward to Turbulence at the Star & Garter where the line up is topped by DJ Die playing a two hour set 

King Kong at Winkworth Place is usually worth a look, Bristol underground scene. Negus Melody at the William Street/City Road junction should have the Roots and Dub end of things covered and there'll be a dozen or more other rigs, official and unofficial, to help get everyone's dancing feet moving 

Parade is at noon, soundsystems are on until 2am

See you down there


----------



## Geri (Jul 6, 2013)

There's a punk stage as well for those who are into that kind of thing.


----------



## JTG (Jul 6, 2013)

Geri said:


> There's a punk stage as well for those who are into that kind of thing.


Ah yes! 100% unofficial I believe - City Road or thereabouts isn't it?


----------



## Geri (Jul 6, 2013)

JTG said:


> Ah yes! 100% unofficial I believe - City Road or thereabouts isn't it?


 
Flyer says entrance at Brook Lane. I can't think of anything worse than listening to bands called Dogshite, Sick Pig and Piss on Authority all day, but each to their own! 

They do have vegan ale and cold beer however.


----------



## ska invita (Jul 6, 2013)

JTG said:


> I'm looking forward to Turbulence at the Star & Garter where the line up is topped by DJ Die playing a two hour set


any idea what time this is?

....MegaBus awaits


----------



## JTG (Jul 6, 2013)

Geri said:


> Flyer says entrance at Brook Lane. I can't think of anything worse than listening to bands called Dogshite, Sick Pig and Piss on Authority all day, but each to their own!
> 
> They do have vegan ale and cold beer however.


Punk's not dead 

May take a look - on my way to the jungle rigs 

Lakota are once again hosting an unofficial rig in their car park - run by DMT and with Chris Liberator headlining


----------



## JTG (Jul 6, 2013)

ska invita said:


> any idea what time this is?
> 
> ....MegaBus awaits


Late - I'd imagine midnight ish. Best check at the rig for set times and don't expect everything to run on time!


----------



## JTG (Jul 6, 2013)

Chris Liberator or DJ Die?


----------



## ska invita (Jul 6, 2013)

is DJ Derek a BRistolian?


----------



## JTG (Jul 6, 2013)

Yep


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 6, 2013)

ska invita said:


> is DJ Derek a BRistolian?


 
He's in the edl mind.


----------



## JTG (Jul 6, 2013)

wot?!


----------



## butchersapron (Jul 6, 2013)

He's been to every wetherspons in the country. I get them two confused.


----------



## JTG (Jul 6, 2013)




----------



## Geri (Jul 6, 2013)

butchersapron said:


> He's been to every wetherspons in the country. I get them two confused.


 
I bet he hasn't been to the Cribbar in Newquay.


----------



## JTG (Jul 6, 2013)

Geri said:


> I bet he hasn't been to the Cribbar in Newquay.


I bet the locals refer to it as 'the Bernard'


----------



## JTG (Jul 6, 2013)

Anyway, leaving soon. See you on the streets


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 6, 2013)

Geri said:


> Flyer says entrance at Brook Lane. I can't think of anything worse than listening to bands called Dogshite, Sick Pig and Piss on Authority all day, but each to their own!
> 
> They do have vegan ale and cold beer however.


Dogshit are brilliant!!


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 6, 2013)

JTG said:


> Punk's not dead
> 
> May take a look - on my way to the jungle rigs
> 
> Lakota are once again hosting an unofficial rig in their car park - run by DMT and with Chris Liberator headlining


Chris liberator is in Dogshit as well his missis is the singer.


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 6, 2013)

JTG said:


> Yep


No he is Welsh, but been in Bristol a long time.


----------



## Geri (Jul 6, 2013)

kalidarkone said:


> Dogshit are brilliant!!


 
I will listen to some and let you have my verdict. If it hurts my ears, I will blame you.


----------



## wiskey (Jul 6, 2013)

think I'm going to bail, it's too hot and busy and I feel like crap.


----------



## Dan U (Jul 6, 2013)

Chris Lib is in dogshite iirc with Geezer and Tiddles.

ETA beaten to it. Tapatalk fail


----------



## Geri (Jul 6, 2013)

Jesus Christ, it's mental out there. I just cycled home from town along the outskirts of St Pauls and there are cars and people and police and horses and dogs all over the place.


----------



## JTG (Jul 7, 2013)

Well that was fun  Love the chaos of Carnival day!


----------



## ska invita (Jul 7, 2013)

Carnage-ival


----------



## Mister_Pi (Jul 7, 2013)

Was a brilliant Carnival this year - Carnage sums it up perfectly, all seemed to go off without any major trouble also!


----------



## ska invita (Jul 7, 2013)

in the nicest possible way, Bristol must be the maddest town in the country


----------



## Mister_Pi (Jul 7, 2013)

amen to that - its like Mardi Gras, entire area becomes a big freeparty  Lots of systems, some good, some diabolical - JTS were tuff as ever


----------



## Libertad (Jul 7, 2013)

Reports from friends yesterday saying "It was menkle" A good time had by all.


----------



## ska invita (Jul 7, 2013)

I had a great day...
Got into Bristol at 3pm, took a while to find an off license, but once stocked up i headed over to Negus Melody first... nice selection and the crowd already fired up. In fact by around 5 - 6pm there were quite a lot casualties around, and i did get a bit worried how things were going to be at night time. But in fact when night fell that was the biggest surprise - instead of feeling edgier and messier it seemed to me to get mellower. It was so nice to be out in the streets, just a t-shirt all night, music playing and peace reigning.

A highlight of the day was Jah Tubby's unofficial string up on Argyle Road - I think it was the best sounding system ive ever heard - sounding so clear and detailed. It didnt look like much, but trust me, sounded amazing. A lot if must be the preamps and whatnot - expertly separated and controlled across the frequencies.







Playing in the afternoon was King Simeon - faultless selection - who got joined by Mark Iration who for an hour fed him the latest Iration Steppas dubplates - killed it. (the Tubbys crew came on later)




*not my pics but they are from the day

Their spot on Argyle Rd is a nice one but its a bit of a through-road so lots of people walk through the dance area, but if you find a spot its fine.

Managed to meet up with BlackArab, <who made me feel right at home, thank you . We hung out a bit around asitistv (that is one wall of sound!) and the main stage, the family and community atmosphere at which just doesnt happen at Notting Hill. Also nice to have live music at Carnival - Laid Blak did a great job of it alongside Tippa Irie. Asitistv reminded me of a US block party, not that ive ever been to one.

Weather was perfect, not a cloud in the sky, people were very friendly, and long may it reign - and keep its 2am close down time.


----------



## Thimble Queen (Jul 7, 2013)

That shat all over notting hill


----------



## kalidarkone (Jul 7, 2013)

Best Carnival I have ever had-but I was pretty mashed Great atmosphere.


----------



## ska invita (Jul 7, 2013)

Notting Hill does have problems and St Pauls shows some of them up. Not having carnival floats driving around through the bussiest parts of the day helps a lot - I think at NH they should have family day with carnival procession on Saturday (no sounds) and then 2 two days of soundsystems with no floats. Or even jsut one day of sounds if that was too expensive. Would an 8pm finish be so bad? 8.30pm? 

I wasnt there early enough to see the parade part of the day - how does that work at St Pauls? Is it a motorcade?

Having a family area stage with live music is great. Running till 2am just cant be matched. But to defend NH a little, the scenes you get at sounds like Good Times and Aba Shanti are hard to beat anywhere in the world - when it goes off there it really goes off. Still well worth making all the effort to get there to year after year.


----------



## JTG (Jul 7, 2013)

The St Pauls parade is fairly unspectacular in some ways - no floats these days, they downgraded to buggies with soundsystems on a few years back and yesterday they went even greener with soundsystems on bikes (some of them being given a push on the uphill bits!). All the local primary schools take part, there were three samba bands, couple of cultural societies... the emphasis is on the local community these days rather than spectacular costume displays. It's nice to see all the local kids getting their big day in the sun 

Yesterday felt quite different to many previous carnivals, the atmosphere after dark was quite nice and it wasn't too crowded either in contrast to some years when the City Road junctions are impassable. Lovely selection of impromptu/unofficial rigs in people's front gardens playing all sorts and tried to do a tour of the rigs before being constantly diverted back to DMT's rig at Lakota, where all the local free party messheads were hanging out as usual. Fantastic set of jump up dnb being played in the late afternoon sunshine there, classic after classic being given a very welcome airing 

Only heard Chris Liberator/DDR's set from afar having miscalculated when Lakota were going to shut the gates but caught some of DJ Die's set at Turbulence by the Star & Garter late on when toing and froing. Good stuff. As usual the whole day was filled with possibilities that never quite materialised - would have loved to spend some time at Jah Tubby's for example - but the sun shone, I met loads of good mates (planned and unplanned) and St Pauls did itself proud once again. We know how to throw a party 

ETA: really pleased it made such a good impression ska invita


----------



## ska invita (Jul 7, 2013)

JTG said:


> The St Pauls parade is fairly unspectacular in some ways - no floats these days, they downgraded to buggies with soundsystems on a few years back and yesterday they went even greener with soundsystems on bikes (some of them being given a push on the uphill bits!). All the local primary schools take part, there were three samba bands, couple of cultural societies... the emphasis is on the local community these days rather than spectacular costume displays. It's nice to see all the local kids getting their big day in the sun


BlackArab was directly involved in an aspect of that - if there are any pics please post them . Sounds like a good policy.

Yeah the crowd level was just perfect. I guess its out-of-towners who make the numbers too big.

Yes some lovely "home" rigs - one occasion id have liked to have taken some photos. There was a beautiful rig just down from asitis on st nicholas road - immaculate boxes (i didnt hear it play). Also like the "hell no we wont glow" couple of boxes which sounded great considering how humble a little thing it was.


----------



## ska invita (Jul 7, 2013)

JTG said:


> ETA: really pleased it made such a good impression ska invita


Whats not to love! I cant get enough of the culture of it - so much work goes into it - sound guys still striking down in the early hours having been there since morning, having played for hours...and the fact it isnt corporate - genuinely grassroots. The unofficial rig element adds a lot too. There was a weird moment when about 8 cops stood at either side of Tubbys and I was wondering if they were goign to make a pincer movement to take the rig down, but it must have been about something else.

...its all such a fragile thing in this age of fences, total policing, etc. I guess councils (and the police) see this as necessary to keep community relations good, and I was reading the other day about fayres and festivals of old, and the genuine carnage that they unleashed, and how the powers-that-be likely tolerated them as it acted as a bit of a pressure valve. Maybe it was my imagination but i get the feeling theres a fair bit of that in Bristol. I dont know what you think but the atmosphere in Bristol does permanently feel quite bubbling as if it would only take turning the temperature up a little to get it boil over. Ive only been there twice now, but both times i got that feeling.


----------



## JTG (Jul 7, 2013)

Take a look at Bristol's solid track record of civil disturbances over the centuries for confirmation of that 

St Pauls on any BH weekend in summer is replete with the sound of heavy bass from a rig set up in the street somewhere. It's pretty standard fare, just that Carnival weekend is when the rest of the world is invited to play too


----------



## ska invita (Jul 8, 2013)

Oh and the toilet provisions were excellent i thought - they really did shit all over Notting HIll in that respect


----------



## William of Walworth (Jul 8, 2013)

I really want to get to this some year, after reading the above!


----------



## ska invita (Jul 8, 2013)

William of Walworth said:


> I really want to get to this some year, after reading the above!


was it the toilets that swung it?


----------



## BlackArab (Jul 9, 2013)

Good to meet you SI, wasn't just the soundbwoys that were up early I started at 8.30 that day. Re the procession, here's what you missed https://www.facebook.com/full.circl...0201491677118175.1073741828.1363599340&type=3 

My lot are in the pics starting after the ladies in orange t-shirts. I've still not recovered, took a couple of walks round the area Sunday lunchtime and yes there were still a few casualties toasting nicely in the sun and getting loads of vitamin D to match the previous nights K by the look of things. I didn't realise NH had no live bands anymore, sad really as my first ever gig was Aswad there (Live & Direct). Also I don't think you're the only one who felt that it could bubble over easily but then as JTG accurately points out it often does although thankfully not at carnival. The non-confrontational policing on the day helps, the large groups of Met always made me more nervous at NH than any other group did.


----------



## BlackArab (Jul 9, 2013)

ska invita said:


> BlackArab was directly involved in an aspect of that - if there are any pics please post them . Sounds like a good policy.
> 
> Yeah the crowd level was just perfect. I guess its out-of-towners who make the numbers too big.
> 
> Yes some lovely "home" rigs - one occasion id have liked to have taken some photos. There was a beautiful rig just down from asitis on st nicholas road - immaculate boxes (i didnt hear it play). Also like the "hell no we wont glow" couple of boxes which sounded great considering how humble a little thing it was.


 

I was going to post a pic of Harry Styles but I'm still trying erase that from memory.


----------



## ska invita (Jul 9, 2013)

BlackArab said:


> I didn't realise NH had no live bands anymore, sad really as my first ever gig was Aswad there (Live & Direct)


Dont take my word on that, there might be some somewhere. In fact I saw a live band playing Gazs Rocking Blues just the other year and Im sure there are others - but its a different set up to the way it was at St Pauls - the family stage feels at the heart of it. I remember you telling the story of catching Aswad - losing your mum in the process IIRC 

Thanks for the pics, looking great, and good luck with the recovery


----------



## ska invita (Jul 10, 2013)

Negus Melody nightime action


----------



## ska invita (Jul 10, 2013)

Just bumped into someone who was reminiscing about NH carnvial in 82, and was saying that little park under the westway was a livestage very much acting at the heart of carnival - he remembers Musical Youth on the bill! 
...that sense of a (live or otherwise) centre has definitely gone IMO. I think the photo Ive seen of the Aswad gig we were talking about has them playing in the street, somehow raised of the ground, but it wasnt a stage...


----------



## BlackArab (Jul 14, 2013)

ska invita said:


> Just bumped into someone who was reminiscing about NH carnvial in 82, and was saying that little park under the westway was a livestage very much acting at the heart of carnival - he remembers Musical Youth on the bill!
> ...that sense of a (live or otherwise) centre has definitely gone IMO. I think the photo Ive seen of the Aswad gig we were talking about has them playing in the street, somehow raised of the ground, but it wasnt a stage...


 

I remember that stage from the first time went around the same time, probably wouldn't be safe these days with the size of the crowd.


----------



## ska invita (Jul 16, 2013)

Footage of Bristol local Dubkasm on the Lion Unit Sound

Anyone know where this is? Id like to visit next year - I didnt see them.


----------



## DaveCinzano (Jul 16, 2013)

ska invita said:


> Footage of Bristol local Dubkasm on the Lion Unit Sound
> 
> Anyone know where this is? Id like to visit next year - I didnt see them.



That's 'Peckham Town Hall' AKA the old Coroner's Court on Backfields, adjacent to Lakota's yard (Upper York Street).


----------

